
How Dolt stores table data - reltuk
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-01-how-dolt-stores-table-data/
======
dang
A related thread from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22731928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22731928)

------
timsehn
Shout out to @aboodman who also just published his version of Prolly Tree
documentation on Noms GitHub: [https://github.com/attic-
labs/noms/blob/master/doc/intro.md#...](https://github.com/attic-
labs/noms/blob/master/doc/intro.md#prolly-trees-probabilistic-b-trees)

~~~
cpach
Fascinating – about four months ago I did a lot research (i.e. googling) about
versioned databases and I found lots of quite old stuff, but Noms did not show
up on my radar. Looks very interesting!

